# I don't know what got into me moment!



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Today I actually took everything out from the cupboards in the kitchen and tore out the old shelf paper(was it ever ucky) and put down new paper and washed up every pot I had and it loooookkkks so nice!!! I don't know what got into me! I never have moments like this! OMG maybe I will have another one tomorrow!!!:sing::banana02:


----------



## newturkey (May 4, 2007)

Good for you.... I wish you could send some of that energy my way/


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I bet it looks great!
I have had those moments too. But for me its usually when the rest of the house is trashed and I should be cleaning something else but noo I get some bug in me & get sidetracked into clearing out a cupboard or closet LOL.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

If you have another moment like that, please feel free to come to my house.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

Good for you! Invite it back! woohoo!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

That's great! Is it contagious? Can you pass the 'bug' along?


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

Are you pregnant? I only get that way when I am expecting. Sometimes it is my first clue. I would have to go get a test, myself. Congrats, either way - on the little one, or the really nice cabinet shelves!!!!
Shellbug


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Good for you - I hope they come as often as you need them. If you're like me they don't come often enough - LOL!! :clap:

I got one this morning and tried to hang the new cellular shade I bought at Big Lots on Tuesday...the darn mounting brackets are the wrong size! 
Hopefully I'll get another moment like that and find the right size brackets!


----------

